# Pre-recruit Training Course for Aboriginal people (Why?)



## Niteshade (19 Nov 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Sorry to post over a LOCK, but I must clear up a misconception here.
> 
> RFT is not a Pre-BMQ Crse.  Enough of the posts above clarify what RFT is.
> 
> ...



First and foremost: Sorry George, and sorry staff for breathing life into this again, but with a twist...


Oki doki, I think the argument of if there is a "PRE-BMQ" course has been hammered out. As we all know the RFT course runs concurrently with BMQ, and takes you from a standard BMQ platoon, and returns you to a BMQ platoon (later in the course dependent on how long you were in RFT). This topic has been hashed out, so let's NOT go into any longer.


However, what I would like to focus attention on is the Pre-recruit training course that is offered to aboriginal people (as Goerge mentioned).

My question: Why is that they are permitted to take this course, and say a strapping young english-blooded lad such as myself cannot?

Discuss 

Nites


----------



## aesop081 (19 Nov 2008)

Niteshade said:
			
		

> My question: Why is that they are permitted to take this course, and say a strapping young english-blooded lad such as myself cannot?



You cant take this course because you are :



> a strapping young english-blooded lad



Seems simple to me.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Nov 2008)

From here



> This summer training program gives participants a taste of military life – with the option to pursue a part-time or full-time career with the Canadian Forces afterwards.
> 
> Conducted within Land Force Western Area since summer 1990, Bold Eagle is a partnership between the Department of National Defence and Aboriginal organizations from across western Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## MARS (19 Nov 2008)

In addition to _Bold Eagle_ there is also the _Raven_ program in BC

http://halifax.mil.ca/N1/N13/RelationsCommittee/Minutes/Minutes%202007/11%20Jan%2007/Aboriginal%20Raven%20Program1.doc

RAVEN ABORIGINAL YOUTH EMPLOYMENT PROGRAM
WHAT IS IT?
The Raven Programme is a 7-week summer program, for Aboriginal Youth (ages 16-29).  The program is open to all youth within the province of British Columbia.
This outreach program is designed to build bridges into the Aboriginal communities of British Columbia and to make Aboriginal youth aware of potential military or civilian careers with National Defence.
The program is made up of 2 primary areas:
•	Culture Camp 
•	Basic Military Qualification 
EDUCATION
The two main areas of education covered during the RAVEN program are Culture Camp and the Basic Military Qualification.
1.  Culture Camp:
This camp is administered by Elders of different British Columbia First Nations with the intent of sharing different cultures and facilitating the transition to military training.
The camp is instructed in a manner that is beneficial to all Aboriginal backgrounds by focusing on the common spiritual components unique to Aboriginal culture.  Essentially, it provides the foundation to ensure successful completion of the military phase.
2.  Basic Military Qualification:
Qualified military personnel instruct the military training portion of the course.  It is delivered as a formal course and the performance and educational objectives are:
•	Apply general military knowledge 
•	Operate at C-7 service rifle (weapons training) 
•	Maintain physical fitness proficiency 
•	Perform drill 
•	Administer First Aid (Standard First Aid & level C CPR) 
•	Survive in a field environment (navigation, map & compass, and survival skills) 
•	Operate under nuclear, biological and chemical condition (NBC Training) 
•	Communicate orally and in writing 
•	Maintain safe working environment (Reacting to a fire, protection of the environment, Safety & WHMIS, and safe/unsafe working practises) 
•	Identify professional development concepts effecting military personnel. 
The program is designed to contribute to the development of the Aboriginal youth by fostering:
•	Self-confidence 
•	Self-discipline 
•	Teamwork skills 
•	Physical fitness 
The traditional qualities expected from the students throughout this course are:
•	Integrity 
•	Loyalty 
•	Honesty 
•	Exemplary conduct 
•	Dedication 
•	Courage 
•	Teamwork


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Nov 2008)

psstt.... MARS you posted a DIN/DWAN link.

WEB LINK: http://www.navy.dnd.ca/marpac/home/marpac_home_e.asp?category=4&title=893


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Nov 2008)

And I think a gate keeper will be along shortly................


----------



## Jungle (19 Nov 2008)

Yeah sure; I need the practice...

BLING

See, I told you...

BRUCE !!!!!!


----------

